# Denver Tower Approved Again - But...



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

From today's Rocky Mountain News:

http://www.rockymountainnews.com/drmn/local/article/0,1299,DRMN_15_3118948,00.html

Do you think we will ever see it built?

We are at the same place we were last summer.

A HOA attorney can hold a metro area hostage with frivolous lawsuits.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

God, I hope so... I really don't want to have to edit my signature over at AVS more than once more...


----------

